# big girl! big horse! aris' horseback riding adventure!



## lipmixgirl (Apr 1, 2010)

hi all,

i am compelled to share!!! last saturday, i bit the bullet and went horseback riding!!! it was an AMAZING experience and i highly recommend it!!!:bow:




 

View attachment aris bean twin lakes riding lesson march 10 006.jpg


View attachment aris bean twin lakes riding lesson march 10 009.jpg


View attachment aris bean twin lakes riding lesson march 10 007.jpg


----------



## MatthewB (Apr 2, 2010)

_Awesome!_ I'm glad you had a good time; I went horseback riding a lot when I was younger, and it was a wonderful experience, especially since I'm such an animal lover... :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh Wow- I'm so glad you posted this because I have been scared of trying such a thing.


----------



## russianrobot (Apr 2, 2010)

Well Done!!!! 

_""Hi Ho Silver!" That a way! A fiery horse with the speed of light, a cloud of dust and a hearty "Hi Ho Silver!"_


----------



## Mystic Rain (Apr 2, 2010)

I've ridden a horse once, but back when I was thinner. It was on a farm and we went on a trail that cut a path kind of through the woods. It was an exciting experience. I really enjoyed it. I'd love try to ride again some day.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 2, 2010)

I am so jealous. I cant wait til I'm small enough to ride again.

I am so happy you had a good time!!! and it's an amazing workout for your abs!! lol


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 2, 2010)

Good for you!! I'm so glad you enjoyed it. I always think of that as something I wouldn't be able to do. Now I'll have to see if there are any opportunities around here.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 2, 2010)

it feels great to not only share my 1st lesson with you all, but to get such positive feedback! thank you so much! 

as you can see, fatties can go horseback riding too!!!

for those interested, you must know that a rider may only weigh up to 20% of the total weight of the horse.

i.e. 200 lb rider = 1,000+ lb horse
250 lb rider = 1,250+ lb horse
300lb rider = 1,500+ lb horse
350 lb rider = 1,750+ lb horse
400 lb rider = 2,000+ lb horse

big rider = big horse!

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Tania (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome! I rode for 14 years and I miss it!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 2, 2010)

This is such a relief! I have always wanted to go horseback riding, but as a fat girl, had my doubts. Not only about the poor horse, but also afraid I'd have trouble even getting on the horse.

Now that first fear has been put to rest. I just need to find a horse that weighs more than 1500 pounds.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 2, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am compelled to share!!! last saturday, i bit the bullet and went horseback riding!!! it was an AMAZING experience and i highly recommend it!!!:bow:





lipmixgirl said:


> it feels great to not only share my 1st lesson with you all, but to get such positive feedback! thank you so much!
> 
> as you can see, fatties can go horseback riding too!!!
> 
> ...




How fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! I used to ride and take lessons all the time. That's one of the biggest things I miss doing because of my weight.

Thanks for the weight ratio info!


----------



## olwen (Apr 2, 2010)

Aris that's fucking awesome. I can't believe you got on a horse!!!! I didn't know there was a rule about the size of the horse. How did you get onto it tho? Did they give you a step ladder? The stable that used to be on the upper west side is gone. Did you have to leave the city to do it?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 2, 2010)

tania: hop to!

crystal: tune didn't even flinch when i climbed onto her back. i felt very secure and assured that she would be able to accommodate me without any problem... i had such a terrific experience, i plan to take another lesson!

MSB: i am glad the info was helpful! 

olwen: as i always say - you only live once! as for how i climbed onto tune - in the 3rd picture you will notice a blue stepstool... simply step up and board! i did go upstate to ride...

CHALLENGE! if this has inspired you to ride, DO IT! & I WANT PICS!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this. I have always wanted to do this but thought at my weight I couldn't. Plus a friend told me it was impossible if you were over 250. yay


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 3, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks a lot for posting this - especially the numerical figures. I always thought horseback riding was one of those things fat people just didn't get to do; but I'm super glad to see that I was wrong! Woo-hoo!


----------



## olwen (Apr 3, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> tania: hop to!
> 
> crystal: tune didn't even flinch when i climbed onto her back. i felt very secure and assured that she would be able to accommodate me without any problem... i had such a terrific experience, i plan to take another lesson!
> 
> ...



Oh I see the step stool now. :doh:


----------



## kayrae (Apr 4, 2010)

This is awesome. I didn't think I could ride a horse either


----------



## Theresa48 (Apr 4, 2010)

Your face says it all: pure joy! So very glad you were able to go riding and have a positive experience. Take care.


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 4, 2010)

I took lessons for a few years back when I was 10ish. Then I had my own horse soon after that. I haven't ridden in years, but not too long ago my friend let me get on her horse for a ride around the ring... it was amazing! I miss riding so much!!


----------



## Tracii (Apr 4, 2010)

That looks like fun,glad you had a great time.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 4, 2010)

This really made me happy to read.

When I was a kid and in my teens my dad had a horse and I got to ride it now and then and loved it. I assumed that being able to ride a horse was one of the things I could no longer do because of my size. I am totally going to check into riding schools in my area to see if any of them have big horses for big people. I seem to remember an ex boyfriend's SSBHM dad and his average sized mom going on a riding day together with some kind of group, and that the horse he wound up with was so much bigger than the other horses. But that was over 10 years ago and I have no idea what the who and where of it was. 

Tracy


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> it feels great to not only share my 1st lesson with you all, but to get such positive feedback! thank you so much!
> 
> as you can see, fatties can go horseback riding too!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you, Aris. This is great information and will hopefully inspire more people to try riding. Horseback riding is great fun, and also fantastic passive exercise. An average horse weighs about 1100 pounds and will be able to carry most riders with little difficulty. For those of us over 300 pounds, a draft horse is in order (they run 1400 to 2000 pounds), but it isn't easy to find one that is trained to carry a rider. 

I grew up on horses, and my big naughty pony never seemed to mind carrying me anywhere, but back then neither of us knew there was a weight limit. I think I last rode twenty years ago, when I was about 300 pounds... I just happened upon a stable where they had a beast no one wanted to ride. He was half draft horse, stocky with a huge head (about half trained and possibly not terribly bright) and was perfect for me. Riding him was like straddling a minivan for a few hours.

Now, a half Clydesdale won't do the trick. I need an upgrade to a full-size draft horse. Maybe this thread will help locate that elusive stable with saddle-broke draft horses!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2010)

Aris, how long/far did you ride and did your arse ache later on?


----------



## mel (Apr 4, 2010)

I think that is SO awesome!! I have been wanting to do that for years but have feared I would be too heavy. actually, I have looked into it a few times but there were weight restrictions, like 225 or 250. Maybe I need to look in other places  

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for you!!!


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 5, 2010)

Dont mean to jack your thread, LMGirl...

me on Romeo


----------



## Risible (Apr 5, 2010)

Aris, this is so cool! Thanks for posting this; it inspires me! You look very in control on your trusty mount! 



Rosebud said:


> Thank you, Aris. This is great information and will hopefully inspire more people to try riding. Horseback riding is great fun, and also fantastic passive exercise. An average horse weighs about 1100 pounds and will be able to carry most riders with little difficulty. For those of us over 300 pounds, a draft horse is in order (they run 1400 to 2000 pounds), but it isn't easy to find one that is trained to carry a rider.
> 
> I grew up on horses, and my big naughty pony never seemed to mind carrying me anywhere, but back then neither of us knew there was a weight limit. I think I last rode twenty years ago, when I was about 300 pounds... I just happened upon a stable where they had a beast no one wanted to ride. He was half draft horse, stocky with a huge head (about half trained and possibly not terribly bright) and was perfect for me. Riding him was like straddling a minivan for a few hours.
> 
> Now, a half Clydesdale won't do the trick. I need an upgrade to a full-size draft horse. Maybe this thread will help locate that elusive stable with saddle-broke draft horses!



It's been a while since I've last ridden, but I used to ride whenever I got the chance, mostly rental horses, though. Grew up in the city, where owning a horse is pretty expensive.

It's been a lifelong dream of mine to own my own horse - if we ever move to the country, which I'd loooove to do, I'd get a Fresian. What do you think of that breed for a fatty, Rosebud?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Dont mean to jack your thread, LMGirl...
> 
> me on Romeo



What a great pic! He's a handsome lad!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2010)

Risible said:


> What do you think of that breed for a fatty, Rosebud?



They are beautiful horses! I've never met one in person, though. I imagine it would be a memorable experience. I was looking for a weight on the Friesians, and couldn't find anything specific. I did find them classified as "light horses" which means they weigh under 1500 pounds. There are two kinds of Friesians: the old working version and the newer sportier version. Since the older Friesians were used to carry knights into battle (with all their armor and accoutrements), I imagine they are better able to carry us with relative ease.

The other things I noticed are that they are not as tall as most draft horses (so they should be easier to mount) and their hoofs are much smaller. I'm not sure it makes a huge amount of difference in the long run, but keeping your toes out from under a small hoof would be much easier than keeping them out from under some of the dinner-plate sized hooves I've seen. Nobody wants 1500 pounds of horse on their foot!

I hope you are able to get one some day. In my research, I found myself shopping for mares. If I can find $15,000 and a way to fit a stable in my 15x30 foot yard...


----------



## Risible (Apr 7, 2010)

Rosebud said:


> They are beautiful horses! I've never met one in person, though. I imagine it would be a memorable experience. I was looking for a weight on the Friesians, and couldn't find anything specific. I did find them classified as "light horses" which means they weigh under 1500 pounds. There are two kinds of Friesians: the old working version and the newer sportier version. Since the older Friesians were used to carry knights into battle (with all their armor and accoutrements), I imagine they are better able to carry us with relative ease.
> 
> The other things I noticed are that they are not as tall as most draft horses (so they should be easier to mount) and their hoofs are much smaller. I'm not sure it makes a huge amount of difference in the long run, but keeping your toes out from under a small hoof would be much easier than keeping them out from under some of the dinner-plate sized hooves I've seen. Nobody wants 1500 pounds of horse on their foot!
> 
> I hope you are able to get one some day. In my research, I found myself shopping for mares. If I can find $15,000 and a way to fit a stable in my 15x30 foot yard...



$15k - well, that's not a problem. _AS SOON AS I WIN THE LOTTERY!_ 

Yeah, they're a beauty, a pricey beauty. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Tania (Apr 7, 2010)

For reals - horses are expensive prospects! Even weekly lessons and cheesy kid horseshows become crazy money. I've never owned my own horse, yet my mom and I collectively dropped a massive hunk of coin on my equine exploits over the years. In college my friend Amy and I spent something like $50/hour EACH for advanced group lessons.


----------



## intraultra (Apr 10, 2010)

This is awesome. I LOVE the pictures.

I had a couple lessons like 10 years ago. I can still remember the pain afterwards!


----------



## Vespertine (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome happy thread! I love the pics! It looks like that horse was relaxed with you, looks like a Percheron/quarter horse cross? And your face is just full of horsey joy 

I've been getting back into horses...not riding yet but starting volunteer work at a rescue just to get back into things. I rode a lot as a chubby kid- on the back of a horse, I felt like nothing. It's a bit different now!

While a horse may only carry 20% of their weight including tack, its a guideline and there should be consideration to conformation. Horses with long backs, as pure draft breeds tend to have, are not the best choice. A short backed draft or a draft cross with thick legs is best for heavier riders, even if the horse weighs less. Yes a baroque Friesian (about 1800 pounds) has ideal conformation for us, who wants to start up a lotto pool?  

Good muscling and large good feet help any horse carry a rider better too. Also, a heavy rider with good equitation will be easier to carry than a smaller person who is inexperienced, bounces around, etc. 

I've found riding stables will often keep (or can easily source) one drafty cross for larger riders, its definitely worth calling ahead for if anyone is interested. Also never fear most if not all stables will have a mounting block!


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 14, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> it feels great to not only share my 1st lesson with you all, but to get such positive feedback! thank you so much!
> 
> as you can see, fatties can go horseback riding too!!!
> 
> ...



i didnt know about this info. thanks.


----------



## wrench13 (Apr 17, 2010)

I was a wrangler at a dude ranch for 3 years. We NEVER turned anyone away for size considerations. Most ranches have a wide array of livestock and a good 16 hand horse could handle just about anyone on these boards. Horses, if you don't know, are un-Godly strong ( hence the phrase strong as a hourse). I saw a 14 hand horse ( not very big) pick up a hundred pound bag of grain in it's teeth, and go prancing around the barn, capering like a foal. Riding does give you a work out, in muscles not normally used in every day life, so go slow and build up to a full hours ride. Good idea to read a book on riding technique , as there is a lot to lern to command a horse properly - you don't want to just sit on his back like a sack. Balance and leg inputs are important and give the horse confidence that you know what your doing. Even old hack horses are capable of giving a good ride, if you know the basics. 

From a former wrangler , who spent 7 hours a day, six days a week in the saddle.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks vespertine and ranch13! 

i am so pleased that i have stirred new interest in horseback riding for fatties! VIVA!

anywho, i thought you all might like to know that i am planning a 2nd lesson for may!!!!

i'll keep you posted!


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 12, 2010)

I keep seeing posts about "wanting to be skinny enough to ride again"

I'm 305+ and I ride twice a week. I own the most loyal, strong, and trying horse in the world, Red. I've had him through my heaviest and my lightest. 

He always lets me on and never shows and weakness. 

Just go! Just try it. It probably won't hurt the horse. Just try... please! I've been riding horses forever, and it is probably one of the few times a week when I can't let me weight bring me down. 

Hell, Red and I can fly.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbyYfqXo65w

this is us from a couple years ago, when I was my largest, at 320ish


----------



## Adrian (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry, I messed up! -Adrian


----------



## Adrian (Jan 1, 2011)

This picture goes back a few decades! My wife just got her horse out of the trailer and heading for the gathering area with her other friends to ride in the Four of July parade in Redwood City, Calif.
(I had to pick up and holding my three little daughters so they could see Mommy ride her horse in the parade, so I don't have any pictures of her actually riding in the parade.) 

View attachment 1970_Jackie_E-m.jpg


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 5, 2011)

Me and Red just today


----------



## Filly (Mar 6, 2011)

LOVE THIS!!!!!!

I also used to ride a LOT when I was younger. My family still breeds horses today.

It's good to know the 20% rule. Maybe this year I will look into the idea.

Thankyou to all those who posted pics of them with their horses!!! Maybe I'll take some with me and my horse (who is as old as me, and retired) and post them here also 

BTW Aris you F-ing rock.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have never been around horses....so, I'm a little timid..

However, last Jan, my old yellow lab and I were on the bike path. There is a part we walk where an approx 2k lb Percheron named Toby lives and works pulling a carriage in Granville (best pic I could find of Toby: http://www.partypop.com/Vendors/4260911.htm)...and Max had never paid a bit of attention..some of the other dogs we were walking with barked at Toby...he ignored him..

However, Max, limping in all his 12.5 years...110lbs (he was a very tall lab too) down a little incline and to this rusted fence and Toby leans his HUGE head down to Max and nudges him and licked him...I only got one photo on a crummy camera phone and even from my distance you can see how striking the size difference is....that day...I have wanted to ride a horse ... and I never thought I could...so, thanks!!

Below is a pic of Max with Toby - the quality is horrible - sorry.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 7, 2011)

what a cute pic of the horse and doggy saying hi


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 8, 2011)

lipmixgirl said:


> it feels great to not only share my 1st lesson with you all, but to get such positive feedback! thank you so much!
> 
> as you can see, fatties can go horseback riding too!!!
> 
> ...



Great to know! I've always wanted to try it but figured I'd break the poor horse's back!

I must admit, though, I didn't know that horses could reach a weight of 2000 lbs! Apparently Clydesdales do, and they can be ridden just like any other horse (something I didn't know, either!).


----------



## Adrian (Mar 11, 2011)

While checking through family pictures, I discovered I did take one picture of my wife in the parade. My wife is the BBW in the middle of the picture riding her appaloosa horse. 

View attachment 1971_Jackie-Parade_E-m.jpg


----------

